# GoDaddy $1 .com coupon for December



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

Just got this code for a $1 .com domain name from GoDaddy. The new code is

gift1

New regs only, no renewals. Credit cards only, no PayPal.


----------



## PirateJohn (Dec 10, 2011)

I use InMotion Hosting for my site. I did my homework and they were by far the best rated hosting site I found, and their prices are much better than what I saw at GoDaddy.


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't use GoDaddy hosting either. I just buy my domain names there.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks Dennis, it seems like every time they come out with a coupon, I had already made a purchased. I purchased 3 yesterday. I am still going to take advantage of this one though. Thanks again.


----------



## 7thInningSports (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the hookup!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Go Daddy could be free and I would not give this company any more money......They were a strong supporter of SOPA until it started to cost them money....I have transferred all my domains elsewhere.....

http://www.stopsopa.org/

http://news.cnet.com/8301-31921_3-57348511-281/godaddy-accused-of-interfering-with-anti-sopa-exodus/


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

PirateJohn said:


> I use InMotion Hosting for my site. I did my homework and they were by far the best rated hosting site I found, and their prices are much better than what I saw at GoDaddy.


Ditto. Reliability, uptime, and customer service has been top notch at in motion. I am in my 2nd year with them now. Their control panel is excellent and they run fantastico with solid self install options. Excellent all around. 


(www.)
([email protected])
1PartArt1PartTee.com


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

royster13 said:


> Go Daddy could be free and I would not give this company any more money......They were a strong supporter of SOPA until it started to cost them money....I have transferred all my domains elsewhere.....
> 
> -
> 
> GoDaddy accused of interfering with anti-SOPA exodus | Privacy Inc. - CNET News


That's how I feel about Bank of America. Never will they get my money again. 
I have only read a few excerpts of SOPA and the bits I picked up on is that IP owners are trying to stop people from Pirating/Infringing on their IP. They want to get the sites (Mostly Foreign) shut down for doing so. I guess I would have to read it in it's entirely to see why people are against this. If I owned software I would be mad as heck too if people could get it for free on sites like Pirate Bay. One of these days I will get around to reading the entire thing because for people to be against this their has to be more to it.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

Boycott them!


----------

